# The 9th International Paderewski Piano Competition - 3th-17th November 2013



## Rafal Pyszka

Hello everyone.
I would like to invite you to broadcast live from the International Piano Competition, which is held in Poland in Bydgoszcz.

Competition is organized by Paderewski Music Association.

Broadcast live at:

http://konkurspaderewskiego.pl/en,70,index.html

Enjoy watching

Rafal / Poland


----------

